

Ask HN: How do you bookmark valuable HN posts? - billconan

how do you bookmark valuable HN posts?<p>I used to use google reader and star the link.
now I&#x27;m using aol reader as I think it is the closest experience to google reader. but it lacks an android app. performing bookmarking needs to go through the mobile web version, which is bad.<p>I feel that HN should have a built-in bookmarking feature. What do you think?
======
benologist
If you upvote you can browse them:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=billconan](https://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=billconan)

You can access the link directly in your profile, and can't view anyone
else's.

~~~
billconan
Ok, I feel dumb now. never knew this feature.

Thank you for telling me this!

